# portifino red



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

me and daniel where on the gulf side of portifino saturday night,fishing with live shrimp and a 3 ounce weight riged gulf style..caught a 45 inch red!!! my personal best for sure!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

we were using shrimp at the pass but couldn't keep the catfish away:banghead congrats on the new PR!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

u might try a large chunk of cut bait at the pass for reds, big enough for the pinfish and cats to nibble on for quite awhile and still attract that big red....half a menhaden will work very well...anchor just east of the bell bouy on the eastern side of the channel...try to be there on a strong incoming tide


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

portifino red??? That's not anything like Panama Red is it???


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *BentStraight (1/7/2010)*portifino red??? That's not anything like Panama Red is it???


um a portifino red is a red that is caught by portifino


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jace I'm pretty sure the man was joking.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *konz (1/8/2010)*Jace I'm pretty sure the man was joking.


yea im pretty sure he is i jus didnt catch it last nite, really tired had been up since before the sun and should have been in bed instead of the forum.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't mean to derail the post, I guess my sophisticated, high brow attempt at humor regarding the "Panama Red" remark wasn't that clever, so here's the explanation:<H1 id=firstHeading class=firstHeading>Panama Red From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia</H1><DIV id=bodyContent><DIV id=contentSub></DIV>

*Panama Red*, *Panamanian Red*,<SUP id=cite_ref-0 class=reference>[1]</SUP> or *P.R.*<SUP id=cite_ref-1 class=reference>[2]</SUP> is a cultivar of cannabis, popular among cannabis aficionados of the 1960s and 1970s, and renowned for its potency.<SUP id=cite_ref-2 class=reference>[3]</SUP><SUP id=cite_ref-3 class=reference>[4]</SUP><SUP id=cite_ref-4 class=reference>[5]</SUP> The typically high THC levels associated with the variety are thought to be dependent on the particular cultivar, rather than the Panamanian climate.<SUP id=cite_ref-5 class=reference>[6]</SUP><SUP id=cite_ref-doorehbos_6-0 class=reference>[7]</SUP> In a limited test, an Auburn University researcher reported that "seed of a sample of Panama Red, grown in the very different climates of the Canal Zone, campus and northern New Hampshire, yielded marijuana with similar THC content."<SUP id=cite_ref-doorehbos_6-1 class=reference>[7]</SUP> Its name comes from its cultivation in the country of Panama, and its claylike red color.<SUP id=cite_ref-7 class=reference>[8]</SUP> Production was common in Panama's sparsely-populated Pearl Islands.<SUP id=cite_ref-8 class=reference>[9]</SUP> It is known for causing a strong, racy, and intense psychedelic high. Cannabis culture died off in Panama with the rise of cocaine trafficking.<SPAN id=Popular_culture class=mw-headline>Popular culture

"Panama Red" was a song played by Jerry Garcia with Peter Rowan in _Old and in the Way_ in 1973. It was also recorded and played by the New Riders of the Purple Sage on _The Adventures of Panama Red_, becoming the group's only radio hit

Here's the link to the song:

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.artistalbums&artistid=4724928&ap=0&albumid=8157350</DIV>


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah i was wondering what "panama red" was until i asked. the humor would been quite hilarious to me if i had understood.:doh


----------

